# Best looking AF locomotive?



## mikesdaddy (Dec 18, 2010)

After a few years with my good running 283 loco under my belt, I'm looking to add a metal-bodied AF loco to my collection. I'm curious as to what model the group here considers the most handsome AF loco made.

I'm leaning towards a K325.....something about it just says "classic steam locomotive" to me.

Your thoughts?


Thanks,
Greg


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

A 312 sure looks nice, as do the Hudson's, but for muscle, the 4-8-4' do the trick for me.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

4-6-4's and the K5 are my favorites! I do own a more simpler #303 4-4-2 which is impressive to me!


----------



## mikesdaddy (Dec 18, 2010)

Well, K325 it is. Won what looks like a decent example off the 'Bay tonight. Obviously has a hacked up wiring harness and needs some cleaning. Looking forward to giving it the loving care it deserves. Of course I'll share with the group once it arrives.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm partial to the 4-8-4 Northerns but it's your loco -- get 'em all if you're unsure!!


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Who can't say the Royal Blue is quite impressive? I say the 0-8-0 as well. 4-8-4's are awesome I think. Sheer size and all the well detailed moving mechanics!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh heck, they're all beautiful. From the little Docksider to the Northern... It's like saying, whose your favorite blond??


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

nut -- that one is easy.....Charlize Theron !!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> nut -- that one is easy.....Charlize Theron !!


My idols growing up....Marylin Monroe, Jane Mansfield, and Bridget Bardot... And dyed-blond Raquel Welch wouldn't be bad...


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Your age is showing.....


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Your age is showing.....


I was waiting for someone to say it,lol..


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Someone mentioned an 0-8-0 Nickel Plate switcher, I have one of those and they are sweet to have too. Wish I had mine right now. She is on Doug Peck's workbench getting her feet re-aligned. Hope to see her soon.


----------



## Texas Pete (Sep 28, 2011)

flyernut said:


> My idols growing up....Marylin Monroe, Jane Mansfield, and Bridget Bardot... And dyed-blond Raquel Welch wouldn't be bad...


Anita Ekberg once measured up to those standards. Anymore, not so much. 

Pete


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

texas pete said:


> anita ekberg once measured up to those standards. Anymore, not so much.
> 
> Pete


wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

EEEEE !!! Looks like she was dropped on the floor....a few times....like Ian's Royal Blue. Thank goodness the Royal Blue will be given a make-over with paint and plenty of TLC. I don't think Miss Ekberg will respond to the same treatment.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I don't think enough paint exists to put Anita back on the fast track!


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Nuttin:laugh:

I like the big decapods. Love all those wheels!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

imatt88 said:


> Nuttin:laugh:
> 
> I like the big decapods. Love all those wheels!


Oh yea!!


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

To my knowledge, Gilbert never made anything like that. So if you find such a thing, it is probably a custom built or produced by another Company. I'm just partial to the vintage Flyer items myself. I find there are enough of those produced to keep my collecting going well beyond my retirement.


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

don,

Didn't AF make an 0-10-0? I thought I saw one here. Love those wheels!:laugh:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

imatt88 said:


> don,
> 
> Didn't AF make an 0-10-0? I thought I saw one here. Love those wheels!:laugh:


Gilbert didn't make any; they are custom jobs if you see one, but all the custom jobs I've seen are pretty sweet.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

The best looking locomotive is one someone is giving you for free!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Reckers said:


> The best looking locomotive is one someone is giving you for free!


Isn't that the truth.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

No -- like Flyernut states, they are all custom built.

I've seen some on eBay and they look quite nice. But my heart belongs with the vintage AC Gilbert production. Also, I'm not so sure those 10-wheelers will be able to negotiate the tight turns of Gilbert original track. The radius of AF curves is 19-20 inches and might be too tight for those.


----------

